
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Optical Networking [video] - mmt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KFpXuHqHQg
======
mmt
PDF of slides discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18099304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18099304)

Updated version
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18109098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18109098)

